# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Soldier Camp Gets More Famous!

## Odinson

Great to see Everold getting this attention.  He runs a great restaurant with awesome food and a very chill atmosphere.  He opened up on a closed night just for us last Feb and by the end of the night it became a huge party!

This article was in this month's American Airlines in-flight magazine, American Way.  Nice surprise to pick it up on my way to Baltimore last Sunday.

----------


## *vi*

That's awesome!!!  Odinson, I never made it there due to my plans changing last minute, but it is at the top of my list for next reach.  What did you have?

----------


## Odinson

I need to take better notes... For some reason I never think about doing trip reports when I am there - then I am desperate to recreate the moments when I get back.  I remember my crayfish appetizer and snapper escovitch were awesome, can't recall what my wife got. Oh, and the red stripes were so cold!

----------


## *vi*

I hear ya.  Remembering my visits sustain me until I return.  I not only take hundreds of pictures, but pages of notes.  What you had sounds delicious.  I can only imagine what he does with lobster.  Yes, I will be sampling his skills soon.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Where in town is he located? I'll be near the Errol Flynn Marina. Any place near me I shouldn't miss?

----------


## Odinson

> Where in town is he located? I'll be near the Errol Flynn Marina. Any place near me I shouldn't miss?


MM: Good question...I think Everold is pretty close to the Marina - we stayed at GeeJam and it took us maybe 10 min to get there.  It is in a neighborhood so I would have never found it without help.

Take an afternoon or whole day trip out to Reach Falls - very nicely organized attraction and beautiful cool swimming.  On the way there is Cliffhangers (photo) which is my absolute favorite bar setup in the world - had some great lionfish escovitch there too.  They were building a small hotel there in Feb, please let me know if you check it out - I would strongly consider basing myself out of there on my next trip East.

Boston Jerk center is famous and worth a trip - the meat is a little dry (relative to Negril's) but that is their style.

The Folly House - ruins really - is pretty cool, not a tour just a sideline.  Apparently the concrete was mixed with seawater instead of fresh and it began to crumble before it was finished.

If you hear talk of The Pirate, it is probably about Errol Flynn.  Story is he drunk gambled many in this area out of their land and his estate still holds it - and doesn't do much with it.  If you see large swaths of pasture land with one horse on it, it is probably his.  A bit of resentment still.  I guess his widow died a few years ago but in her old age would ply the narrow roads in her huge car - smart Jamaicans scattered when they knew she was on the road!

----------


## *vi*

> If you see large swaths of pasture land with one horse on it, it is probably his.


LOL that's so true!  

MilwaukeeMike, I had jerk chicken from Piggy's in town and it was delicious.  I found it's best to get food from the jerk center early in the day.  The jerk sausage was moist and tasty.  However, if you go on the Boston Beach, stay away from the cookshop there.  I'm sorry but each time I got food from there it's been dryer than dry.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Thanks!

----------


## sammyb

Nice!!

----------

